# string foot pigeon acting weird



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

I caught a pigeon in downtown Chicago Tuesday with bad string foot -- both feet tied together with thread and hair deeply embedded in toes. Got all thread and hair out -- All its toes are still attached, but it can only grip fully with one foot, and one toe of the other foot. Big middle toe looks dead and the back toe is folded under. I had it in a cage, but today let him loose in bathroom to see how he could walk and fly. It can do both well, but then it went into the bathtub and was pecking, almost grinding with its beak at the ceramic of the tub. 
It also pecks/grinds at the grout between the tiles. Droppings look ok, not much urine. 
Is this normal behavior? After a while it moved to the sink and is just sitting in there. Good appetite. 

I was planning to release it, since weather looks warm for Chicago for the next week, and the bird can fly and walk fine, but I'm a little uncertain about this behavior and the bad foot. Not sure if the toe will fall off or not. I can't keep it (small apartment, three cats, landlord..). There is a wildlife sanctuary an hour or so away that cares for pigeons, if this guy can't be released right away. 

Also, this pigeon seems tamer than any other pigeon I've caught -- he'll sit on the ground while I'm in the bathroom with him, and will only fly off if I try to catch him. 
I'm attaching few photos -- one of toe, one of foot (with back toe bent under) and of him perching, holding it up. The black lines in toe are scarring, not thread. He stands on both feet, but when he perches, pulls the bad one up. Also his tail feathers look a little gnarly to me, but I don't really know enough to know what they're supposed to look like -- could just be from sitting in cage. 
sorry for the long post -- I'm really torn about releasing this guy. 
Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

The bird is not ready to be released if it is not behaving right, there may be other health issues going on that have not been addressed.

The bird may be deficient in minerals, as it sounds like it is looking for calcium grit, I would supplement with calcium D3 supplement, or find a pigeon grit with oyster shell in it.

What are you feeding the bird?

Here is a great link on string injuries and more: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/footinjuriesstring.htm *


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for replying. 
I'm feeding it a mix of pigeon/dove food (kaytee -- which is supplemented with vitamins) and raw sunflower seed hearts. 
The pigeon seems to have stopped the pecking at the tub and is just sitting in the sink, but I'll get it some grit today. I've also been treating the foot with neosporin. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Perfect, I agree with skyking,, not to be released yet. Grit is a must that is what the bird is looking for. Good work on the ointment and keep it up until the foot heals which it will quicker than you think. When he is in good shape I would say at least 10 days or so, and he is walking with no pain, eating well, and weather is warm, give him a test flight on a good full rested crop earlier than later in the day so he can decide to go home or not. Also pay attention to if he sticks around or returns. Also would NOT take to sanctuary as I believe they put less than ZERO value on pigeons.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very glad you are helping this poor pigeon. Agree it would be better for you to care for him, not a sanctuary, as most do not value pigeons at all and just euthanize them. He will likely heal quickly so please keep him and care for him as people have suggested.


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks -- I can keep him a few days, or find someone else who can. His droppings went from being sort of thin black tubes to more blobby, very dark green -- but there's more urine, so he's been drinking. Is this change ok? 

As far as the sanctuary goes, I wouldn't take him anywhere that would euthanize him -- there's a very good one here, Fox Valley Wildlife Center, that treats pigeons and keeps the ones that aren't releasable. I took them a pigeon once, and they called me when it was ready to be released after a few months to let me know-- so if I had to take this one there, I'd be able to keep track of it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Oh thats great then I would call THEM sooner than later to help him. The green poop doesnt sound the greatest but it can be green when stressed or when not eating much. Is he eating ok? If he is eating well and still quite green then he may need meds. I had a racer that I found and his poops were horrible flat green and within two days were mint after he gained strength and started to eat well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree he's definitely not releasable now. Agree with CBL about taking him to the sanctuary if they are trustworthy. Pigeons have remarkable recovery abilities and he will likely improve with good food and grit and protection from dangers. Thank you for rescuing this poor guy. Have seen so many birds with strings on their feet, not just pigeons. It is so hazardous for them. So glad you are helping him.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

If he is in the bathroom and you need too catch him, turn the lights out, and maybe use a small flashlight if you don't have enough light to see, or leave the door cracked, and use a light towel. Dropping a light towel doesn't entail the risk of trying to grab by hand. Also, I move very slowly, and I don't stare directly at the bird if possible. I try not to act too much like a predator. I'll pause and look elsewhere, as if other things are just as interesting. This is my method: maybe others have better techniques.

I've caught my rescue pigeons in the bathroom that way. If he is on the shower curtain rod I approach slowly and ease my hand up under him and let him gradually perch on it. If he is lower down I slowly "herd" him into corner and drop the cloth on him.

I have caught many sick feral pigeons with the help of another person by cornering the pigeon against a wall or tree, then dropping a light jacket over him. I'm too old and slow to try to catch them with my bare hands, unless the pigeon is so sick that it is practically immobile.


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi -- thanks for the responses. 
I have a new question about this pigeon, which is where to release him, when he's ready. 
I still have him (the sanctuary has limited hours in winter, which have conflicted with my work hours so I'll have him a few more days). They are out in the country about an hour away from Chicago -- if they release him there, wouldn't that be confusing and possibly dangerous for a city bird? I'm sure there are hawks and such in the area. 
Instead, I could release him back in the city; I found him downtown, where there are a lot of pigeons and probably a lot of competition for food-- though he had survived there this long, even with his feet mangled and tied together. Or I could release him in my neighborhood, which is a little less urban. There's a flock that hangs out by a big warm chimney on a nearby rec center. So I'm wondering if it matters. 

In the meantime, he's doing great -- now he's perching on both feet, which are healing nicely. Even his back toe seems to be straightening out. And his droppings are looking more normal (I switched to putting his food in a cup, rather than on the bottom of his cage, which I hadn't known to do before now). 

And thanks for the advice on catching him in the bathroom. Fortunately he's quite easy to catch -- I let him out of the cage during the day, and he likes to perch on the shower curtain rod. 
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so glad to hear he is doing well! Thank you for helping him!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I would only give the bird to them if they agree once he is healthy and ready to go that you get him back and re release him near enough where you found him as he know where he is and where he wants to go. That being said, if he is doing so well, why not just keep him status quo until he is good to go and you release him


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with CBL, that would be less stressful for the bird. He is doing well under your care. Good work!


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi --
thanks everyone, for the help and advice. 
Last question: should I release this pigeon where I found him?
He's about ready to go. 

I found him in downtown chicago, so I can take him back there, or there is a flock I know in a less urban neighborhood that seems to have a regular feeder. It's a big flock, but there might be less competition for food than downtown. 

Does it make a difference?
Thanks.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hmmm, Im torn, like the idea of going back to where he knows an may have a mate waiting for him, a flock he knows and possibly other family members. On the other hand the large flock and less food competition is good also. THAT said, I am still leaning towards what he knows. I had done this myself. A pigeon was attacked in a backyard feeder by a coopers, I was able to scale a 6 foot chain link fence (was few years younger then lol) and save the pigeon who took cover under a bush when the hawk let go.

I had him for 5 weeks and drove him the hour back to the VERY parking lot behind the yard, he flew up to the vet clinic roof and before I could blink was off to where he KNEW where to go. So I say, send him where he knows he is. lol sorry for the long post but had to think it thru. Also release him in the earlier in the day in the am so he has the day to get aquainted to his digs again.


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks, that's sort of how I was leaning with him. 
There's a flock downtown that some friends feed several times a week -- it's about 2 blocks from where I found him by himself on the sidewalk. If the flock is around, I'll feed them and release him when they come down to eat, and if they're not in the area, I'll let him go on the corner where I found him. 
How does that sound?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would release him where you found him, as was mentioned, he knows the area, and may very well have a mate there. He may lose that toe with the scarring, as sometimes the scar tissue will start to cut off the circulation, just like the string did. Keep Neosporin on the scar tissue for now to try and keep it soft.
Grit will be good, as he is probably looking for minerals in the bathroom.


----------

